# Franke PF 1080



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

First time working on one. Its a pot filler. Woman said there was rust coming out of it. I went and removed the aerator and found it full of rust. She told me that the house was built and about 2 years after the home was built she had this thing installed. She said rust came out from day one. She figured maybe something in the lines, so she used it for about a year and it still has rust. The faucet is about a year old. So, I went into the craw space and checked the water lines. Copper. No galvanized anywhere. So I go up and start to dis assemble the valves (This faucet has 2) to see where the rust may be originating from. Could not get the joints apart to save my life. I finally broke the parts free (After scratching the satin nickel finish on one part) No rust anywhere in the valves. Everything looks clean. So tomorrow I am shutting the water down and removing the faucet from the wall (She wants it lowered 2" any way) and I am going to check the nipple in the wall. I can not and do not think its from original installation of the water lines as there is a 3/4 copper pipe going up to the 2nd floor and this faucet is teed into that, so I cant imagine debris falling into the tee sideways. She told me that the faucet came fully assembled and its original price was 500.00 and she only paid 250.00 for it. Every faucet I have installed required me to do a whole lot of assembling. Except for those 40 to 60.00 faucets. So I am thinking, this thing was fully assembled, she got it for half price, and the parts were tightened ridiculously tight (They have rubber bushings, so hand tight is all thats needed),the handles are on backwards, and she had rust from day one makes me think that someone tried to assemble it, screwed up and stuck it back in the box. 

I would not worry much, but I did scratch the finish on the second tee upper nut trying to get the thing apart. I feel bad about it and the worst thing is the faucet was dis continued. I over heard the rep tell the man at the counter at Fergusons that they had problems with it, yet when I called he said they had no problems, just decided not to carry them any more.

This is the faucet:

http://www.frankeksd.com/productdetail.php?prodid=189&node=11&group=35&lvl=1


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You feel better now. Venting is always good. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh, I feel better. Some A-Hole who claims to be a plumber has to make life miserable for me. Maybe a smack down with a pipe wrench would make them understand.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

I bet theres a galvy nipple or 90 in the wall somewhere.. If shes getting constant rust water then theres something else going on there.. But if shes gets a orange color at the start up of the faucet then clears out most likey a galvy fitting or even black iron buried someplace
by the way i hate franke faucets with a passion:furious: pure shoit..


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> I bet theres a galvy nipple or 90 in the wall somewhere.. If shes getting constant rust water then theres something else going on there.. But if shes gets a orange color at the start up of the faucet then clears out most likey a galvy fitting or even black iron buried someplace


I think we have a winner:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

"Hey Bob, I need a 1/2" x 3" Brass nip for this pot filler"

Bob----> "I got this black one from the gas line job in my tote"

"Oh, OK. They'll never know........."

:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Franke is still Foo-Foo shiot...:whistling2:


----------

